
Show HN: Avatarz – A Library of 3D Avatars - semy
https://www.avatarz.design/
======
atum47
really cool. I guess it would benefit you migrating this from blender to a
more friendly web app. this is not hard using three.js. great job anyway

~~~
semy
Thanks! :-) We plan to do this.

------
maxraz
Wish there were some freebie examples

~~~
semy
There is:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ft8ecaum2snjutc/AACaWh16sFUzcBoEF...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ft8ecaum2snjutc/AACaWh16sFUzcBoEFa97Kj4za?dl=0)

